# An Illustration of the Art of Marriage.



## Meanderer (Oct 14, 2014)

The happiness of the marriage of Norman Rockwell and Molly Punderson was easily noticed by their friends and family members. Here is information on how they met, when they were married, and more.
*One correction: Molly was born in 1896, not 1986.*
http://marriage.about.com/od/thearts/a/normanrockwell_3.htm


----------



## littleowl (Oct 15, 2014)

Certainly led a full life.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2014)

[h=1]"Norman Rockwell Reminisces" Interview[/h]"presented by the Saturday Evening Post" 1960
Converted from a 45rpm 7 inch record that came with his 1960 autobiography


----------

